# Amgen Tour of California (AToC) - ANYONE?



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Rokh Hard is riding Stage 7 this saturday before the pro's are unleashed on the 139K/+8K of climbing.....anyone else in socal doing this?

AMGEN Tour of California :: Stage 7 - Santa Clarita to Pasadena


this is a co-op effort with PAA and SoCal Tri. :thumbsup:


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

This sounds like a lot of fun....hmmm...I'm curious about the pace...I'm sure some pretty heavy hitters are going to participate in this.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

arai_speed said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun....hmmm...I'm curious about the pace...I'm sure some pretty heavy hitters are going to participate in this.


pace is what you make of it.

in our group (5 of us) we have a SAG vehicle....no drop. there is also a sweep.....pace is what you make it....come along and enjoy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Stage 7 - Amgen Tour of California, My Take

the pix -

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1&l=58edce4616


the proof -

Bike Ride Profile | Stage 7 - Amgen Tour of California, My Take near Santa Clarita | Times and Records | Strava

enjoy!!!​


----------

